# Cleaning caked on gunk



## Skimpass (Nov 8, 2021)

Just wanted to drop a tip. This motorcycle chain cleaner is what I have used in 3 lathes to clean the caked on grime, cutting oil and chip concoction from every crevasse. It literally melts it away. It will remove paint over time so its best for projects that are being stripped completely.


----------

